# [SOLVED] HP laptop on Vista not working with Time Warner Cable Internet



## lswenn (Nov 28, 2008)

I am unable to connect to the Internet through my service provider Time Warner Cable as of last week. I have used them for almost 3 years and all of the sudden I can't get the internet to work on my laptop. I can take my laptop to other locations and connect to the Internet via cable (ethernet) and via wireless. Also, other computers can connect to TWC at my house via ethernet cable. Therefore, it is a problem with something on my laptop not working with TWC connection at home. I have called TWC 3 times, they even sent a tech out who could not fix the problem. They said they cannot help me any further. I have performed a system restore on the laptop. I have used the suggestions posted on microsoft.com which include going into safe mode. Any ideas on software issues or settings on my laptop that might cause this problem? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: HP laptop on Vista not working with Time Warner Cable Internet*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## lswenn (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: HP laptop on Vista not working with Time Warner Cable Internet*

ISP: Time Warner Cable
Modem: Motorola SB5100 Surfboard Cable Modem
Router: LinkSys WRT54G v8 (currently disconnected; trying to connect via wire)
OS: Vista Home (SP1 Updated; 32bit)
Browser: IE v7 (also trying with Firefox)

Answers to questions:

1. We have tried a direct connection
2. We have disabled all encryption
3. We have connected directly to the cable modem
4. No other computers networked, but if we hook up a different computer running XP directly to the cable modem, it connects just fine (currently using said computer to post this).

To amplify what my wife has already written, we have done a system restore and system recovery. We have tried to connect wired and wireless either way we get local only. I've manually entered the IP, DSN, Subnet Mask etc still to no avail. We have also tried connecting with Firefox, no joy. Also tried other fixes too numerous to list. We have connected another computer to our modem, it works. We have taken the computer that will not connect at home to the coffee shop and connected (wired and wireless) with no issues. Any help would be greatly appreciated because TWC refuses to assist us any further. Thanks in advance.

Capt Derek "Swenny" Swenningsen


----------



## lswenn (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: HP laptop on Vista not working with Time Warner Cable Internet*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Swenningsen>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\Swenningsen>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


As far as the other stuff, why would I post all that on the internet?

I will tell you this, the IPv6 Address and the DNS Servers are all jacked up. And Media State: Media Disconnected

Other than that, everything appears to be ok. In other words it looks the same as it does on the computer that is working.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: HP laptop on Vista not working with Time Warner Cable Internet*

There is no risk to posting your IPCONFIG behind a router here. However, there's a big risk that we won't be able to help you without looking at the information. :smile:


----------



## lswenn (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: HP laptop on Vista not working with Time Warner Cable Internet*

Thank you so much for wanting to help. We just wanted to make sure we were safe with sharing info. However, my neighbor came over and fixed it. Apparently there was a problem with the DNS server we were using. TWC couldn't figure that out? They need some help over there! Thanks again!


----------

